# What happened to my viewer?



## dna1x (Nov 24, 2010)

Folding has stopped on my pc since I upgraded to Windows 7 a while back. The client was just reinstalled today but for some reason I'm getting the generic FAH viewer. I really want the old one back and it is the main reason for reinstalling in the first place. 

I'm running the latest client from the FAH site and the latest 64bit driver on my gtx 260.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2010)

You know that the viewer slows down Folding, right?


----------



## dna1x (Nov 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You know that the viewer slows down Folding, right?



Sure, but that's not what this thread is about >.>


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2010)

So you want the viewer for what reason? When I first started folding, I liked to open the viewer and watch the atoms rotate around the screen. It was cool until my display driver crashed or it BSOD. The viewer definitely cuts down on the science results that get returned to Stanford. We have several efficient ways to measure folding performance that have no impact on CPU/Graphics card(i.e.HFM.net, Fahmon, Fahtracker V2, etc...). If you must have the viewer, it is included in the system tray clients for CPU/GPU2. I'm not sure if GPU3 has a viewer. I'm sure you can understand why we suggest not using the viewer, but we all fold for different reasons. The choice is yours and thanks for folding!


----------



## dna1x (Dec 14, 2010)

I know this is late but the problem has been fixed by switching to gpu2.

After getting my 3d protein molecule fix, it was swapped out for the black console and getting some nice ppd now, thank you.


----------

